# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  connect to server

## tichismor

سلام دوستان من زیاد وارد نیستم 
چند روزه دارم یاد میگیرم امروز که اومدم وصل شم مثل همیشه ولی این اررو رو داد چی کار کنم حالا ؟؟

http://upload.tehran98.com/upme/uplo...c68c68a631.jpg

----------


## naghshineh m&h

در قسمت Server name لطفا یک نقطه  .     قرار دهید و از روی شکل زیر نگاه کنید
Connect.jpg

----------


## tichismor

این کار رو کردم ولی باز هم همون اررو رو میده (local) و « . » هر دو یک اررور رو میده :(

----------


## tichismor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jci4tq9bI

این هم راهنمای کامل :دی 
این پست رو مرجع کنید برای دوستانی که این مشکل رو دارند

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

ببینید سرویس SQL Server استاپ نشده باشه.

----------


## hercool

برای من این اتفاق افتاد و من با این تونستم وصل بشم
sqlexpress\.

----------

